# Gleammachine - Platinum Leon FR TDI



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*Gleammachine - Leon FR TDI * :buffer:

Recently my partner's car and my car were covered in contaminants by building work from next door. As this was entirely the fault of the builders (they gave us no prior warning to the work), out of principle I wanted a professional to fix the damage caused. Even though I am as a keen detailer myself and no stranger to a polisher, I felt that I shouldn't have to sacrifice my own time to rectify the problem.

I contacted Rob as I have been following his work on DW for a number of years and knew his work was absolute quality. Another benefit of choosing GleamMachine is that by simply watching Rob work I would pick up hints and tips that would help me as a detailer in future details. Best to learn from one of the best right? And Rob is one of the best in his field.

Date was quickly agreed and I turned up at Rob detailing studio at 08:30am. I was pleasantly surprised that Rob was already outside prepping even though I was half an hour earlier (hardly not traffic on the road). Rob inspected the car and he hit the ground running so we could get the car under the spotlights to assess the damage as soon as possible.

*Stages and Products *
- Wash stages: Valetpro citrus pre-wash for pre rinse and foam stage, washed with Meg's shampoo+
- De-contaminated: AS Tardis followed by i4detailing polyclay & AS reglaze
- Machine work: Menzerna 203s, IP3.02 & 85RD on a polishing pad, 
- Protection: Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish (pre-cleaner) Blackfire Wet Diamond paint sealant via DA, Blackfire Metal sealant on the alloys, G-techniq C4 on the plastic trim, Glass 3M & Carlack glass sealant, shuts Werkstat strong.
- Trim: exhaust Meg's metal polish, rubber seals Swissvax seal feed, arches AS finish, tyres Megs endurance.

*Wash Stages *































































































































The car was pretty clean after the wash stage. I was very impressed by the speed and efficiency Rob worked around the car. His product knowledge of how to get the car clean quick, what works and what doesn't work but retain the thoroughness was great.

There wasn't much to report claying wise apart from the yellow clay bar having darker yellow contaminants on it from the roof. We presumed this must have been the cement contaminants they used on the roof next door. I was pretty pleased to hear Rob say the paint was in excellent condition and was pleased to work on a car with original paint. My heart was pounding however as Rob started inspecting the paint dept levels around the car. As a keen detailer myself, my car is the one I machine polished, try new products, and learnt how to detail on so was conscious that I may have gone a little too aggressive on some panels in my earlier years. I was overjoyed to see healthy consistent readings all over the car! This also meant Rob could work his magic without fear of low clear-coat levels.



















The car was taken into the studio, taped up and Rob inspected the car under his myriad of halogen lights he has. There were no swirls on the car just some deep RDS marks that either I put in from removing the heavy cement contaminants or the previous owner put in.



















All in all however again I was overjoyed at how few and far between these marks were for a 5 year old car. The RDS was extremely hard to see due to the colour of the car so we both inspected the panels at some extreme angles to catch them. Robs 150w halogens caught them perfectly.



















Rob tried various polish combinations on the rear quarter to see what worked best. We had agreed that it would be impossible to try and chase every single bit of RDS that day as it would require multiple stages, lots of time and the fact that they were so hard to see unless under special conditions. We opted to achieve

*Depth* - _The degree of richness or intensity: depth of color._
*Shine* - _radiance or brightness caused by emitted or reflected light._
*Clarity* - _Clearness of appearance_

Example of RDS on the roof. 









*Machine Stage*

Whilst Rob was machining I got to work on the Wheels and Door shuts. 





















































































































Werkstat Prime Strong worked great on all shuts it touched! -Added to shopping list,




























On the Roof there was an area where the RDS needed special attention. Rob got out the Menzerna IP and Woolpad combination, cornered off the area and did his magic.





































*Protection & Trim Stage*




























I was absolutely blown away by how good G-Techniq C4 was! Added to shopping list…




























*Results*





















































































































































































*Summary*

I have to say Rob @ Gleammachine is a true master of the art. It was amazing exchanging ideas about all things detailing. Rob throughout the day was extremely friendly and professional. He answered all my questions and gave me great info & advice on each stage in great detail. Also his product knowledge is impeccable and I already have a shopping list as long as my arm! I was blown away by the products Rob used at various stages - they all worked flawlessly and his experience really showed.

What I am really pleased that my approach to detailing and keeping the car swirl/scratch free really paid off. Under the inspection of the myriad of lights the paint condition was fantastic to which rob commented and for a professional like Rob to comment meant to world to me. The fact that the car was covered in cement dust and I managed to get it off without too much damaged was a massive relief.

All in all I had one of the most enjoyable days detailing of my life. Blown away by GleamMachine and would definitely recommend Robs services to anyone. I can't wait to unleash what I learnt from Rob- he has really inspired me to carry on with detailing and raised my game to the next level.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

A true gent of the detailing world.

Great pictures, I enjoyed the write-up. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree entirely with all comments, Rob is a gent and true Pro :thumb: :thumb:

Nice work fella :doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Maz, what can I say mate, your company was a real pleasure and made a pleasant change to have someone to chat with that is clearly passionate and enthusiastic about his car and all things detailing. 
Also found someone that enjoyed getting stuck in and lend a helping hand, especially on the jobs I dislike least.
Thank you for taking time to give such a glowing report, comments like yours are what makes it all worthwhile, it's very much appreciated.:thumb:

Just a few I managed to capture in fading light, before you departed.
































































Once again many thanks Maz, will be in contact mate.:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

A really nice motor, stunningly well done :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow ....Stunning car and great results, the alloys look fantastic

Rob


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Stunning looking motor! :thumb:

I had those exact same number plate surrounds on my Ibiza.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmmm! very nice.









You've left the number plate uncensored on one of the photos btw.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wow looks a very very tidy motor! So is this a FR TDI Cupra? my mate had one, was told that the Cupra parts were put on from factory, he had the bumpers and wheels but not the brakes. or have you added these yourself?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great...JonJay you forgot to blank out the reg in this picture!! 

http://mariossergides.co.uk/LeonFR/DetailingBorem/Gleammachine/DSCF3240.jpg


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Enjoyed reading/looking at this thread! Lovely stuff!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciate it.

Edited the offending picture. Cheers for pointing it out. 



Gleammachine said:


> Maz, what can I say mate, your company was a real pleasure and made a pleasant change to have someone to chat with that is clearly passionate and enthusiastic about his car and all things detailing.
> Also found someone that enjoyed getting stuck in and lend a helping hand, especially on the jobs I dislike least.
> Thank you for taking time to give such a glowing report, comments like yours are what makes it all worthwhile, it's very much appreciated.:thumb:
> 
> Once again many thanks Maz, will be in contact mate.:thumb:


Thanks Rob. Pleasure!

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good there :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

excellent stuff. and another master peice by rob. 

hopefully next year i might try and get to be in your position and spend a day with rob and pick up some advice etc.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work and great write up


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a good day. Great finish on the car as well.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good day. Great finish on the car as well.


Yea it was a blast! Thanks.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job, some great pics:thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

ant_s said:


> wow looks a very very tidy motor! So is this a FR TDI Cupra? my mate had one, was told that the Cupra parts were put on from factory, he had the bumpers and wheels but not the brakes. or have you added these yourself?


This is a mk1 Seat Leon FR TDI. You can get Cupra TDI that are basically the same but with different interior.

I have heavily modified the car hence brakes. She is pushing circa 240-250bhp / 380lb/ft on AmD Essex Rollers. Here is the full spec.

*CHASSIS*
-----
~ KW Variant 3 Coilovers
~ 034 TrackDensity Top Mounts 
~ Eibach Anti Roll Bars 25mm front & rear
~ VF Engineering Drop Links
~ Audi S3 upper strut brace 
~ Audi S3 lower strut brace
~ Hughes Engineering rear strut brace
~ ATE High Performance Brake Kit (4 Pot, 326x30mm 2 piece discs, ATE pads and braided hoses)
~ Audi TT Rear Calipers (256x22mm vented discs and Ferodo DS2500s)
~ EBC DOT-5 brake fluid
~ Leon Cupra R 18" alloy wheels (custom) 
~ Toyo T1-R tyres
~ Forge 10mm rear hubcentric spacers w/ longer bolts and locking wheel nuts
~ SuperPro Steering Rack bush
~ SuperPro DogBone mount kit
~ Superflex front & rear wishbone bushes with camber
~ Powerflex rear beam bushes

*ENGINE*
-----
~ TurboDynamics MD376 Stage 2 Turbo
~ Colt Cams - Stage 2 camshaft *- soon*
~ *AmD Technik* Stage 3 remap (custom)
~ Quaife ATB Differential
~ Sachs Organic Clutch with DMF rated @ 407lb/ft
~ Milltek 2.5" Decat Downpipe with Milltek center silencer 
~ Hayward and Scott 3" exhaust from silencer with H&S custom tip.
~ Wingnut EGR Stealth Race Pipe
~ Twin Cold Air Feed from fogs (custom)
~ Apexi Power Intake
~ Forge Short Shifter
~ SEAT 5.5 Ltr Screenwash Bottle
~ SFS Performance Turbo Intake Pipe
~ Hayward and Scott custom Turbo Outlet Pipe
~ Hayward and Scott custom FMIC kit

*EXTERIOR*
-----

~ Leon Cupra R front bumper
~ Fabia rear wiper
~ Areo front wipers
~ LHD drivers side mirror
~ Front and rear number plate surrounds
~ Xenon 6000K H7 HIDs, Xenon 9 LED H3 sidelights and OSRAM Cool Blue H1
~ Diadem OSRAM Indicator bulbs
~ Engine bay bonnet seal
~ Debadged slightly
~ Professionally Detailed by JonJay (myself)

*INTERIOR*
-----
~ Becker Mexico Pro headunit
~ Audi S3 Autodim rear view mirror
~ Audi S3 Illuminated Vents
~ Audi S3 Pedals
~ Audi R8 Oil Cap
~ R32 Steering Wheel
~ VAG 2 button flip key *- soon*
~ Keyfob controlled windows 
~ Leon Cupra R spare wheel (custom)
~ Leon Cupra R gear knob
~ Leon FR dead pedal (custom)
~ Brushed alloy oil dip-stick cover (custom)
~ Forge Strut Top Caps 
~ VAG Cruise Control
~ Xenon White LED full interior conversion
~ Piano Black center console, battery cover, airbox and engine cover.
~ SEAT Leon mats, leather handbrake cover, boot tidy and cargo net
~ CG-Lock


Engine Bay:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work guys and congrats on the car JonJay!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

perfect job! I love this car


----------



## Rickst3r (Jun 5, 2010)

Stunning work, really like the Mk1 Leons :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Can You post some shots of interior ?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

As requested.

From 2007


















In 2010


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmm a very nice car mate, and a really impressive parts list. Is it a daily driver? Really like the mk1 leon's and this is the best colour. Praying for the day you sell it now so i can have it lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

ant_s said:


> mmm a very nice car mate, and a really impressive parts list. Is it a daily driver? Really like the mk1 leon's and this is the best colour. Praying for the day you sell it now so i can have it lol


Well I get the train to work every day but yes I suppose it is a daily driver. I drive my mrs 4 month old mk5 ibiza when I know I have to go over speed humps or fancy something a tad more comfortable.

I got more modifications planned for it in the near future to attain more power as the setup is more than capable of handling the torque. Until then I will continue trying to keep it in best condition possible.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking very good. Great car!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work - great results! :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

glendog74 said:


> Nice work - great results! :thumb:


Cheers!


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

love your work maz!!

followed it for few years on SCN

where did you get the number plate surrounds??? :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Really great to see a true pro offering such a great service along with advice like that, and it really shows in the condition of the car!

Looks great!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Pole Position said:


> love your work maz!!
> 
> followed it for few years on SCN
> 
> where did you get the number plate surrounds??? :argie:


Cheers mate really appreciate you posting and following my thread. Got plenty of work lined up on the car and actually paying another visit to rob shortly.

We are going to Nanolex the wheels to protect the polished face better as I got some of them refurbished. His workshop comes handy 

No plate surrounds where bought by someone else and I bought the bumper off him. Think they can be had of ebay.



JBirchy said:


> Really great to see a true pro offering such a great service along with advice like that, and it really shows in the condition of the car!
> 
> Looks great!


Cannot recommend Rob enough. True professional and great guy to talk to.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great write up mate and fantastic car you have there. Probably the best colour alongside the red, suits the shape so well.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Superb work guys :thumb: and great write up


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

We all know rob is a master of his profession, this forum is full of stunning examples of his craft.
Sounds like he's a Gent as well. Top work by both of you.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't stop looking at these pics, amazing finish.


----------

